# Barkeepers Friend



## adraine (20/5/12)

Does anyone know where I can get barkeepers Friend?


----------



## homebrewkid (20/5/12)

i dont know maybe ask the local barkeeper...............or try a google search something might pop up

cheers: HBK


----------



## adraine (20/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i dont know maybe ask the local barkeeper...............or try a google search something might pop up
> 
> cheers: HBK



Ive searched google and found some reviews & the us eBay site. But $47 postage for a $7 item is a bit steep.


----------



## edschache (20/5/12)

one of the sponsors from this site: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=72


----------



## adraine (20/5/12)

edschache said:


> one of the sponsors from this site: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=72



You know I have looked & looked at these sites but do you think I could find it? Might go to OPSM


----------



## adraine (20/5/12)

adraine said:


> You know I have looked & looked at these sites but do you think I could find it? Might go to OPSM



That's because it's not there. I'm after bar keepers friend a cleaning agent. Not a waiter friend or bottle opener...


----------



## edschache (20/5/12)

ahh - my bad

what about this - seems to be the active ingredient in what you're after: http://www.totalsupplysolutions.com.au/cle...tain-removal-in

interestingly it can also be found in: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhubarb#Toxicity

p.s. why clean when you could just open another bottle and have a drink 

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## DU99 (20/5/12)

This what your After

they will allow pickup by appointment


----------



## WitWonder (20/5/12)

DU99 said:


> This what your After
> 
> they will allow pickup by appointment



Thanks DU99, picked up some for the new stainless cookware and bought a new fish filleting knife at the same time


----------



## jameson (8/8/12)

Hi all just woundering if anyone has seen any of this stuff around recently? All online stores seem to be out of stock.


----------



## warra48 (8/8/12)

DU99 said:


> This what your After
> 
> they will allow pickup by appointment



If you look at the product description, you'll note they say it IS suitable for Hard Anodised Aluminium, and they also say it is NOT suitable for Hard Anodised Aluminium.
I emailed them, and they say it is NOT suitable for Hard Anodized Aluminum.

Not that there's too much Hard Anodised Aluminium in my brewery!


----------



## jameson (8/8/12)

I am all stainless steel only Aluminum is the stand. Have only found one bad report. Some one used it on a sink and it didn't work to good now he gets water stains. But this looks the goods for stainless cookware.


----------



## Edak (8/8/12)

jameson said:


> I am all stainless steel only Aluminum is the stand. Have only found one bad report. Some one used it on a sink and it didn't work to good now he gets water stains. But this looks the goods for stainless cookware.



anyone who has problems with BKF on stainless is a dunce if you ask me,.it's almost impossible to get a bad result as long as you follow the instructions. Basically the steel is re-passivated and won't stain if you use this stuff.
The stuff is magnificent!!!

I bought several cans from KitchenwareDirect (no affil).


----------



## jameson (8/8/12)

It was the only bad report I could find out of several forums I researched from. Looks like I will be sending to the states for some.


----------



## Edak (8/8/12)

jameson said:


> It was the only bad report I could find out of several forums I researched from. Looks like I will be sending to the states for some.


You wont regret it, i will buy it again when i am running out.


----------



## Wolfy (8/8/12)

Before getting stuff shipped from the states - if it's for cleaning/passivating stainless - you could try a $1 pack of citric acid from the supermarket - I read somewhere that's what Bar Keepers Friend used to be made from before they changed to Oxalic acid (the cheapo-shop stainless cleaner I use is also made from Oxalic and citric acid and works great).


----------



## emnpaul (8/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> Before getting stuff shipped from the states - if it's for cleaning/passivating stainless - you could try a $1 pack of citric acid from the supermarket - I read somewhere that's what Bar Keepers Friend used to be made from before they changed to Oxalic acid (the cheapo-shop stainless cleaner I use is also made from Oxalic and citric acid and works great).



Will that stuff (cheapo shop stainless cleaner) passivate a weld and remove slight surface rust/pitting from stainless, so as to prevent tainting in a subsequent batch of beer?


----------



## Wolfy (9/8/12)

emnpaul said:


> Will that stuff (cheapo shop stainless cleaner) passivate a weld and remove slight surface rust/pitting from stainless, so as to prevent tainting in a subsequent batch of beer?


I've never needed to passivate a weld, so can't comment on that.
However, it's made from the same stuff (Oxalic acid - and some Citric Acid) as Bar Keepers Friend and picture-proof of it cleaning minor surface rust/pitting from stainless can be found on my blog here - if you really need it - I can take a picture of the same keg several brews later showing that it's still passivated. I also easily cleaned the deeper/older/more pitted years-old-rust from the exterior of the kegs (where they had been scrached, bashed and dented) with it, but did not bother taking photos.

It's the acids that perform the cleaning/passivating, not something magic in Bar Keepers Friend - which is why (commercial type breweries) rinse stainless equipment with an acid wash (5 Star make 6 acid wash/rince products) - especially after cleaning with caustic-type-products, and home brewers can use something like Saniclean  (Phosphoric acid).


----------



## jameson (9/8/12)

Thanks Wolfy shall give it a go if I can find some. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/12)

If you're really keen for the bar keepers friend branded stuff, here's a listing on ebay for 3 cans, which ends up a little cheaper than buying 3 cans from everten (who don't have it in stock right now)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-Cans-Bar-Keep...d#ht_871wt_1163


----------



## emnpaul (9/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> I've never needed to passivate a weld, so can't comment on that.
> However, it's made from the same stuff (Oxalic acid - and some Citric Acid) as Bar Keepers Friend and picture-proof of it cleaning minor surface rust/pitting from stainless can be found on my blog here - if you really need it - I can take a picture of the same keg several brews later showing that it's still passivated. I also easily cleaned the deeper/older/more pitted years-old-rust from the exterior of the kegs (where they had been scrached, bashed and dented) with it, but did not bother taking photos.
> 
> It's the acids that perform the cleaning/passivating, not something magic in Bar Keepers Friend - which is why (commercial type breweries) rinse stainless equipment with an acid wash (5 Star make 6 acid wash/rince products) - especially after cleaning with caustic-type-products, and home brewers can use something like Saniclean  (Phosphoric acid).



Thanks for your reply Wolfy. 

I don't think extra photo's are necessary as I'm happy to take your word for it. I priced some pickling paste from a welding supplies place and it was $50 for a 1 kilo tub. I was hoping to get out of it a bit cheaper and it seems it might be possible.

In a past life the stainless blokes at work used to use pickling paste on welds that I think was a mix of oxalic and hydroflouric acid. They could scrub it with a scouring pad (I think) and wash off in about 10 minutes, so hopefully if I'm patient I can get away with the bar keepers friend or similar.


----------



## Newts (2/10/13)

On this one, does anyone know what's best. The powdered stuff or the liquid? Got a little rust forming in the bottom of my keggle and seems this is the easiest way to fix her up. And If it happens again I'll have some handy.


----------



## lael (3/10/13)

Not sure. I got powdered and put it on a sponge and add a touch of water to make a paste... 
Found it at House in Parramatta Westfield.


----------



## razz (26/7/16)

I just got an email from the Aussie distributor to say that BKF is now available in Coles stores.


----------



## enoch (26/7/16)

razz said:


> I just got an email from the Aussie distributor to say that BKF is now available in Coles stores.


Yep saw it on the weekend. $7-8 for 340(?)g.


----------

